# Would you use a *free* SAS mobile phone app?



## Drew

Update:

*We have mobile apps available now!*
Please see the Mobile apps for SAS forums! thread.

We are looking into options for SAS apps that would improve the experience when using the website from a mobile phone.

Would you be interested in a free app like this?

If so, what type of smartphone would it be for?


----------



## millenniumman75

OMG - just reading this thread is giving me a panic attack. All my phone does is take/receive calls, and then text messages (for 10 cents in either direction). All this extra stuff would make me addicted to my phone. :afr


----------



## Drew

millenniumman75 said:


> OMG - just reading this thread is giving me a panic attack. All my phone does is take/receive calls, and then text messages (for 10 cents in either direction). All this extra stuff would make me addicted to my phone. :afr


Yeah, I can understand that 

It's just that more and more people often use mobile devices as their means to access the internet. I know people who use an iPod Touch as their primary way to access the internet...just doing simple things like surfing and email.


----------



## SociallyBroken

Haha , I love love it! That would be awesome , I think I would be addicted to my phone . I don't use my iphone much - last call I made was Jan 4th . I would defiantly use that app and my phone more if added on :lol .


----------



## ghost cat

I'd be interested in having that app on my iPhone.


----------



## bafranksbro

I'd go for the iPhone app would work on my iPod Touch, want an Android phone some day but I'm just not rich enough for one yet. :lol


----------



## AussiePea

Definitely would, current visit the site often from my phone just through the usual web browser and it's a pain so something nicer would be awesome!!!

Android btw!


----------



## purplefruit

Like milleniumman I only use my phone for basic functions :lol (but MM you shouldn't have to pay for incoming text, you're gettin screwed!) I wouldn't use any "app", I have a basic phone and refuse to carry the internet around in my pocket.


----------



## Akane

Indestructible phone with no swipe pad or touchscreen and no data plan.


----------



## laura024

Yes! On Android.


----------



## Neptunus

If I didn't have an archaic phone, I would!


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety

That sounds wonderful! I'm all honestly, that would be great! If I'm still here by the time it comes out I would even pay for it, haha! Sounds so wonderful, SAS anywhere I go! :]

When I get my job I could also use it, nyce! =]


----------



## Perfectionist

Noooo. Too much of a good thing. That and I can barely text.


----------



## coldmorning

Probably not, but if I do it will be on android. You could also make it a web app so it'll work on multiple platforms without having to write an app for each separately. Also, symbian is offically dead now that Nokia has decided to drop it and go with windows phone 7.


----------



## Drew

coldmorning said:


> Probably not, but if I do it will be on android. You could also make it a web app so it'll work on multiple platforms without having to write an app for each separately. Also, symbian is offically dead now that Nokia has decided to drop it and go with windows phone 7.


There is already a mobile version of the forums accessible here:
http://m.socialanxietysupport.com

It works on a variety of phones.


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Yes on a cricket smart phone


----------



## Aloysius

If I had a phone, yes.


----------



## dontcallme

I'm on an android right now. The mobile web interface is pretty good. Very basic but non-frustrating. Do miss a few things from the desktop version, like the option to subscribe to a thread while posting and being able to see user details (location, age, sex etc).


----------



## Drew

dontcallme said:


> I'm on an android right now. The mobile web interface is pretty good. Very basic but non-frustrating. Do miss a few things from the desktop version, like the option to subscribe to a thread while posting and being able to see user details (location, age, sex etc).


Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Sloppy Joe

Blackberry here! Though I have the site bookmarked and that works pretty well.


----------



## tutliputli

I would - what option applies to Nokia Ovi? Or do none of those apply? webOS..? I'm rubbish with technology.


----------



## amene

I don't have a smartphone...too expensive. If I did though yes I would.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard

I love how I'm the only one who voted for Symbian... No one makes anything for this god forsaken phone. (I smashed it the other day so even if you made an app tomorrow, I won't be able to use it for another two weeks, lol)

I find it interesting that you'd offer the idea since I noticed a lot of people here seem to steer away from cell phones. I barely use my phone to talk. Sometimes I text, but I mostly use it to pass the time between classes by playing games or surfing the internet. A mobile app would be great to have, but the mobile site works fine too.

I would like to see the mobile site get some attention though. It would be nice to have an interface kind of like Facebook for an iPod Touch.


----------



## Sloppy Joe

Whoops I didn't realize this was a poll. Any way to make polls show in mobile.


----------



## Zugzug

would like it for my blackberry. also it would be nice if there was a constant home button on the top of every page I surf to on the mobile version. That way I don't have to backtrack through pages of a thread


----------



## Kennnie

so did you guys make one for the iphone/ipod yet?


----------



## Drew

It's coming soon!


----------



## Kennnie

Drew said:


> It's coming soon!


 :teetheagerly waiting!


----------



## FairleighCalm

I'm using the appear but i have to scroll from page 1 to get to new posts. Any suggestions?


----------



## david86

I have an Android and yes I would use it.


----------



## Lasair

I spend to much time on here already plus my phone can just about call, text and has an alarm clock


----------



## FairleighCalm

Am i missing something? There is already an app i use for my android. JUST CANT GET TO LAST PAGE OF THREADS. please advise


----------



## Drew

FairleighCalm said:


> Am i missing something? There is already an app i use for my android. JUST CANT GET TO LAST PAGE OF THREADS. please advise


Can you provide an example link?

Is this when viewing a specific forum?


----------



## david86

I just downloaded it and it's pretty cool. Definitely gonna be on more now.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Specifically drew when i go to random thoughts it takes me to page 1. I don't see any "last page" button. I have to scroll to the last page by swiping the page number banner. Thanks in advance.


----------



## FairleighCalm

Oh I'm using a droid. Samsing fascinate Verizon.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

Bring on the blackberry app! Its the only way I have of accessing the net until I get a new computer.


----------



## Drew

FairleighCalm said:


> Specifically drew when i go to random thoughts it takes me to page 1. I don't see any "last page" button. I have to scroll to the last page by swiping the page number banner. Thanks in advance.


Ok, I understand now. I'll submit a feature request to vBulletin and hopefully it'll get added in a future version!


----------



## FairleighCalm

Thank you.


----------



## candy24

Finna download tha android app now...


----------



## Drew

The iPhone app is now available:
http://goo.gl/eBjW9


----------

